# Bike quotes



## bulldog1935 (Nov 22, 2016)

I'll start - I found this on another forum, and it's too cool to leave alone:  

*I asked God for a bike, but I know God doesn’t work that way. So I stole a bike and asked God for forgiveness. --Winston Churchill*


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 22, 2016)

Some comedian came up with that I think, Emil somebody? Anyway this hangs in my Bike room, from an old bike shop.....


----------



## Metacortex (Nov 22, 2016)

That joke appears to have  been written by the comedian Emo Philips around 1980, he can be seen performing it as part of a Cinemax comedy special in 1985: http://www.emophilips.com/video/video/140


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 22, 2016)

Looks like it's also been attributed to Al Pacino


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 23, 2016)

"A bike is like a good woman.  It's only fun when you're riding it!"


.............sorry bout that ....but yeah you can 'quote me' if you like....


----------



## mike j (Nov 23, 2016)

"Let me tell you what I think of bicycling. It has done more to emancipate women in the world. It gives women the feeling of freedom and self reliance. I stand and rejoice every time I see a woman ride by on a wheel... a picture of freedom and unbridled womanhood". Susan B. Anthony


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 23, 2016)

_Get a bicycle. You will not regret it if you live. -- Mark Twain  _

_When I see an adult on a bicycle, I do not despair for the future of the human race. -  H.G. Wells_


----------



## momo608 (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 23, 2016)

_Give a man a fish and feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and feed him for a lifetime. Teach a man to cycle and he will realize fishing is stupid and boring. –Desmond Tutu_


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 23, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> "A bike is like a good woman.  It's only fun when you're riding it!"
> 
> 
> .............sorry bout that ....but yeah you can 'quote me' if you like....






 View attachment 386870 

 
Irina Dunn


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 23, 2016)

" Ride as much or as little, as long or short as you feel.  But ride"
Eddy Merckx.


"To me, it doesn't matter whether it's raining or the sun is shining or whatever: as long as I'm riding a bike I know I'm the luckiest guy in the world"
Mark Cavendish.


"I don't ride a bike to add days to my life.  I ride a bike to add life to my days"
Unknown.


----------



## Metacortex (Nov 23, 2016)

"Schwinn bikes are best" - Captain Kangaroo


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 23, 2016)

you guys are smoking schwinn - bulldog1935

I'm telling you guys, it's an inferiority complex


----------



## momo608 (Nov 23, 2016)

"when a young man's fancy turns to bikes, he goes for a Schwinn"

momo608 in 1968


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 23, 2016)

A bicycle was the most exciting thing, I ever put between my legs.

Marilyn Chambers


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2016)

The only way to make a little money with antique bicycles - is to start out with a lot of money.


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 23, 2016)

It will ride up with wear.


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 23, 2016)

Tandems are awesome. Your wife will love it! She got on it twice in 5 years! I believe I should go back and get a refund.


----------



## morton (Nov 24, 2016)

Comment from people when they learn you are interested in bikes:

                 "I have my father's/brother's/uncle's/grandfather's old Schwinn in the basement/garage/attic/shed/etc./etc." 

Translation: It's never a Schwinn, it isn't old, and they bought it at wally world 3 years ago and left it out in the back yard/leaning against the shed/on the carport at their seaside bungalow/etc./etc./ and now that  wonderful china steel is little more than a rusted pile of shxx.


----------



## Metacortex (Nov 24, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> Looks like it's also been attributed to Al Pacino









ROFL!


----------



## locomotion (Nov 24, 2016)

"It is not the name of Brooks which makes the saddle good,
but the saddle, and its excellence, that makes the name supreme."
(The Brooks Book for Cyclists, 1912)


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 24, 2016)

*“Life is like a ten speed bicycle. Most of us have gears we never use.” ~ Charles M. Schulz*

*“Never use your face as a brake pad.”* _~* Jake Watson*_


----------



## Metacortex (Nov 24, 2016)

BOY! OH BOY! What a Thrill I had on Your Easy-To-Ride Schwinn-Built Lightweight! - Eddie Cantor 1941:


----------



## mike j (Nov 25, 2016)

" Like dogs, bicycles are social catalysts that attract a superior category of people" Chip Brown.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)

“A Zen teacher saw five of his students returning from the market, riding their bicycles. When they arrived at the monastery and had dismounted, the teacher asked the students, “Why are you riding your bicycles?”

The first student replied, “The bicycle is carrying this sack of potatoes. I am glad that I do not have to carry them on my back!” The teacher praised the first student. “You are a smart boy! When you grow old, you will not walk hunched over like I do.”

The second student replied, “I love to watch the trees and fields pass by as I roll down the path!” The teacher commended the second student, “Your eyes are open, and you see the world.”

The third student replied, “When I ride my bicycle, I am content to chant nam myoho renge kyo.” The teacher gave his praise to the third student, “Your mind will roll with the ease of a newly trued wheel.”

The fourth student replied, “Riding my bicycle, I live in harmony with all sentient beings.” The teacher was pleased and said to the fourth student, “You are riding on the golden path of non-harming.”

The fifth student replied, “I ride my bicycle to ride my bicycle.” The teacher sat at the feet of the fifth student and said, “I am your student.”’
*Zen proverb*


----------

